

Hacker news VS Reddit - potomak

Some days ago I posted on the about a cool documentary on the Arduino board.<p>Well, this is the result:<p>Reddit - 
318 points (82% like it) - 
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/eyj2d/arduino_the_documentary/<p>Hacker news - 
3 points - 
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2083349
======
dwc
Therefore: HN != /r/programming

Any resemblance is superficial. I find value in both, but I am glad they are
not the same. If they were the same then I would _not_ frequent both.

~~~
potomak
Cool reply! That's what I was looking for, thanks.

------
znt
Actually, I bet same kind of people hang at both message boards but the
difference is HN favors "experienced users" (with high karma etc) over
newcomers, to cut back spam primarily. So if someone with a higher karma had
posted the same link, probably it would have stayed on the front page for
longer, resulting in more upvotes.

I'm not saying it's good or bad, but just different.

------
jcr
Part of the problem is it was posted (at least) twice:

Your link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2083349>

The other link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2083905>

------
shadowpwner
Often I see posts from HN eventually going to different categories of Reddit,
but it's usually not the other way around. Interesting.

